# New adoption register pilot for approved adopters



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all

Just wondering if there are any approved adopters out there from agencies involved in the new pilot register that was due to start today, 1 sept? Do you know if the pilot has started, have you received info from your agency about how to access it?

Ta!
X


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We had to wait to go on it as it was down for maintenance - that's all I know.

We had a letter inviting us to an exchange day so we are now on it but don't know if it's a new one or not...


----------



## Jumanji4ever (Aug 11, 2014)

Is the pilot working yet or is it still down?

What is it like? How does it work?


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Not heard any more, I did speak to the register people who indicated end of the month but not firm date.

Waiting continues...... Good job work is so busy so not much time to think about it during the day at the moment!


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hi we are meant to be taking part but got told its been put on hold and when its up and running our agency want us to go in for a training evening to find out how to use it. xxx


----------



## chorlton (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi - I wondered if anyone has been able to access the register yet, or heard any news?


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Not heard anything yet  is all a bit strange


----------



## chorlton (Jun 6, 2014)

Still no news - anyone else? Very odd.


----------



## chorlton (Jun 6, 2014)

Just bumping this up in case anyone knows anything about the register pilot? Maybe it's been ditched?


----------



## chorlton (Jun 6, 2014)

Have just seen this in the Times today which answers the question... http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/article1505695.ece?CMP=OTH-gnws-standard-2015_01_10

THE education secretary has halted plans to allow prospective parents to search the adoption register, following fears that paedophiles and child traffickers could hack into it.

Nicky Morgan has "refused to sign off" proposals to extend access to a list of about 6,000 children.

The scheme had been a key reform, championed by David Cameron and Morgan's predecessor Michael Gove, to reduce the time it takes for children to be adopted.

Under the plans, vetted parents would have been able to scroll through personal information, photographs, videos and even letters from children for a potential match, rather than wait for social workers or adoption agencies to choose a child for them.

Children on the list range from a few months old to the age of 10 and some have been in care for years. A source close to Morgan said: "She isn't willing to sign this off until she is 100% convinced that the interests of young people are protected.

"We have got to make sure that the system is as robust as possible."

A trial of the scheme involving 29 local authorities and adoption agencies was due to begin in the autumn, but has been "put on ice" until the security concerns have been addressed.

Sue Brunton, director of child placement at the British Association for Adoption and Fostering, which would administer the scheme, said: "We have to be accredited to a certain level of security. We have to get that absolutely right . . . It's about the sensitive information and data held on the register and we can't have that getting out into the public domain."

Many paedophiles are technologically astute, using the internet to "groom" victims or exchange child pornography on the dark net, a version of the internet that is hidden from ordinary users.

Steve McCabe, the Labour MP for Birmingham Selly Oak and a former social worker, said it was right to delay the scheme.

"I am glad they have decided to pause because you can't take risks with information like this," he said

/links


----------

